# What Did You Grill Today?



## nvestysly (Sep 19, 2015)

When you're grilling take a minute to take a picture and post it here. Rather than start a new thread you can simply add to this thread and tell us what you're up to. It will be an ongoing blog of sorts.

Nothing fancy for me today - I typically keep it pretty simple. Turkey burgers, potato wedges and zucchini. I put olive oil, salt, pepper, onion powder and garlic powder on the potatoes. Only olive oil, salt and pepper on the zucchini.

No, I didn't eat raw turkey burgers. I forgot to take a picture when the burgers were fully cooked. Maybe the best part of this grill episode was the beer!

I'm new to the forum so I apologize in advance if this topic has already been approached. If so, moderator(s) please move this to the appropriate thread.


----------



## nvestysly (Oct 8, 2015)

DW and I were in lower Michigan recently and became aware of the olive burger. We had a couple olive burgers while we were in the area and liked them.

So today I was having a hankering for an olive burger but didn't quite know where to start. I didn't have any green olives on hand but I did have some Italian Olive Salad that's often used for muffuletta (spelling varies) sandwich in the area near New Orleans. We purchases the jar of salad a Rouse's - a supermarket in the New Orleans area.

Well.... the turkey/muffuletta sandwich I made still needs some tweaking but it was good nonetheless. I guess I'll have to take some time to identify the ingredients of a proper olive burger.

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## Bosko (Oct 8, 2015)

Where in lower MI ?


----------



## Its not burned (Oct 8, 2015)

What he said ^


Trying to think where I've seen an olive burger. I know I have, but can't put a finger on it. 


Plates are pretty!


----------



## nvestysly (Oct 10, 2015)

My first olive burger was in Eaton Rapids at Abie's (pronounced AB's... think ABC's but stop at B).

The second was at Mr. Burger in the Grand Rapids area. Mr. Burger is locally owned and operated but has several locations.

The burgers had large quantities of what appeared to be mayonnaise and the sliced green olives were sort of suspended in that concoction. It may be a "special sauce" of sorts but seemed like liberal use of mayo.

I'd have to say both had room for improvement in the area of the beef quality and the over-doneness of the patty. But I enjoyed the experience and will definitely try one again.

A friend that we know from Ohio met us in Eaton Rapids and she had her first olive burger recently in the U.P. but I don't recall the name of the place.


----------



## Bosko (Oct 10, 2015)

Nice...
I was in Turkeyville last week.....


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 11, 2015)

I'm headed there this week Bosko, nice cook and really nice pictures nvestysly, what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Bosko (Oct 11, 2015)

bbquzz said:


> I'm headed there this week Bosko, nice cook and really nice pictures nvestysly, what kind of camera do you use?





I played the Majestic golf course, one of the prettiest courses I have ever played.
We are supposed to go back by the 20th, they gave us a return coupon to play for $22!!!


----------



## Max1 (Oct 11, 2015)

Smoked a pork shoulder over night, made some pulled pork sandwiches for after we got done shooting. Nothing better, guns, ammo, and bbq pulled pork sammies.


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 11, 2015)

Hit the UP myself probably the last best color day, this is from just West of Grand Marais on Lake Superior. Max those folks in the UP, as I am, are all believers in the Second Amendment


----------



## Max1 (Oct 15, 2015)

But I am from the Lower Penn..... Way Lower, like 5 miles to the border.


----------



## nvestysly (Oct 16, 2015)

Grilled some turkey burgers again yesterday.  Used up the last burgers that we purchased from Sam's Club.  I didn't take pictures but they sure tasted good.  Toasted the buns... that always brings burgers up a notch in my opinion.

When I opened the grill to light it yesterday I realized there were some left-over wood chips on the burner.  I left the chips there and had smoked burgers.  Mmmmm Gooood!


----------



## nvestysly (Feb 6, 2016)

Rather than start a new thread on smoking I'll just add to this one. Maybe I'll ask a moderator to change the title to What Did You Grill/Smoke Today? Hmmm... in Colorado that may have a different meaning!

So here's my latest. A 10+ LB pork butt and a dozen or so chicken legs. I've mentioned previously that I use my two-burner gas grill putting wood chips on one side and the meat on the other for indirect heating.

I use nearly the lowest temperature setting for pork and have it set approximately 250 F. You see 268 in the picture - it varies a little depending on outside temperature. The pork butt comes off when it reaches 205 F and then I wrap it in foil and towels and let it rest in a "thermal stabilization unit" (aka cooler).

The chicken I cook on high and that usually gets me to approximately 350 F grill temperature and cook it about 75 minutes until it's 160 F or more. I find I actually like fall off the bone chicken so higher internal temperature is better in my mind.


----------



## bbquzz (Feb 6, 2016)

All looks delicious!


----------



## nvestysly (Dec 25, 2017)

It's Christmas day 2017... anyone grilling today?  I hope to post some pictures later.  We're smoking a deboned/stuffed chicken on the gas grill.


----------



## nvestysly (Dec 26, 2017)

nvestysly said:


> It's Christmas day 2017... anyone grilling today?  I hope to post some pictures later.  We're smoking a deboned/stuffed chicken on the gas grill.





Got sidetracked with Christmas Day festivities, including some beer tasting, so I'm a little late with my pictures.

















I intentionally spread the wings out so they'd be crunchy and smokey!  Mmmmm Gooood!


----------



## alicebarrie (Sep 13, 2018)

That's nice, I like it so much.


----------



## bertha01 (Sep 22, 2018)

nice cook


----------

